
The one and only killer-trait for engineers (of all levels) - nnx
http://no-kill-switch.ghost.io/the-one-and-only-killer-trait-for-engineers/
======
noncoml
> Of course I won't be able to tell for sure whether someone just makes a good
> impression (potential false positive), but I'm quite confident that when I
> say that someone lacks ATE, (s)he really does (so, I don't make many false
> negatives).

How are you so certain about the false negatives? I assume that once you
reject someone, you never see him again. So how can you be sure that your
judgment was correct?

